# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Giới thiệu Công ty Hoffmann

## Cơ Khí Anh Phát

*
Giới thiệu Công ty Hoffmann*
Hoffmann là Công ty dẫn đầu Châu Âu về sản xuất, cung cấp giải pháp toàn diện về dụng cụ
(Tool) trong công nghiệp.


Dãy sản phẩm của chúng tôi bao gồm hơn 70 nghìn sản phẩm các loại từ:


-	Dao cụ cutting tools chất lượng cao (Hiện tại, Hoffmann là một trong 3 nhà cung cấp
Cutting tools lớn nhất Châu Âu),
-	Dụng cụ đo cơ khí chính xác (measuring tools),
-	Dụng cụ cầm tay (Hand tools),
-	Dụng cụ mài, cưa, chà nhám (Grinding, cutting, polishing),
-	Các giải pháp nhà xưởng, hệ thống tủ kệ chứa và quản lý tools (Tool cabinet, work station & storage),
-	Đa dạng dụng cụ, thiết bị phụ trợ như thiết bị điện/khí cầm tay (Air hand tools, power tools), thiết bị bảo hộ lao động công nghiệp (PPE) và nhiều dụng cụ công nghiệp khác.


Hàng năm, chúng tôi phát triển 15 nghìn sản phẩm mới các loại để đáp ứng yêu cầu ngày càng cao hơn của thị trường.

Khách hàng của chúng tôi bao gồm các công ty từ nhiều loại hình khác nhau từ  các công ty vừa và nhỏ đến lớn đến từ hơn 50 quốc gia khác nhau. Năm 2015, chúng tôi đạt được doanh thu trên toàn cầu khoảng 1.1 tỷ Euro.

Cùng với hai thương hiệu chính của chúng tôi là GARRANT - một thương hiệu chất lượng cao theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu của chúng tôi và thương hiệu chất lượng - HOLEX, chúng tôi có khả năng cung cấp cho khách hàng với hơn 70 nghìn sản phẩm khác  nhau.

Với chất lượng dịch vụ đạt chuẩn 99% theo đánh giá của TUV, chúng tôi là đối tác về công cụ, dụng cụ uy tín và tin cậy cao trên thị trường.

DỤNG CỤ CUTTING TOOLS (Mono machining)



DỤNG CỤ CUTTING TOOLS (Modular machining)


DỤNG CỤ KẸP (CLAMPING)

DỤNG CỤ ĐO LƯỜNG (METROLOGY)

DỤNG CỤ MÀI, CẮT, ĐÁNH BÓNG (GRINDING, CUTTING, POLISHING)

DỤNG CỤ CẦM TAY VẶN, XIẾT … (FASTENING TOOLS FOR SCREW)

DỤNG CỤ CẦM TAY KẸP, CẮT, BÚA … (GRIPPING, CUTTING, STRIKING TOOLS)

DỤNG CỤ CẦM TAY PHỤC VỤ CN LẮP RÁP … (HAND AND ASSEMBLY TOOLS)

TỦ KỆ CHỨA VÀ QUẢN LÝ CÔNG CỤ (TOOL CABINET, WORKSTATION AND STORAGE)

TRANG THIẾT BỊ BẢO HỘ LAO ĐỘNG NHÀ XƯỞNG VÀ THIẾT BỊ PHỤ TRỢ …
(WORKSHOP ACCESSORIES)


Để biết thêm chi tiết, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:
Công Ty Cổ Phần Thương Mại và Sản Xuất Thiết Bị Công Nghiệp Anh Phát
Địa chỉ: Lai Xá – Kim Chung – Hoài Đức – Hà Nội
Hotline: 0968 257 816
Email: Info@anhphattools.vn
Website: http://anhphattools.com

----------

